# Anyone got word yet on...



## SaugusPV (Aug 10, 2004)

When the RISP plans on accepting apps for a new troop?


----------



## MarineMustang (Jul 25, 2004)

The RISP Academy is in session now (2nd week). The app process began April 03 with RISP accepting applications. There is a rumor that they are planning on starting another one in the near future, but as anything else...funding is the key!


----------

